# How many times a week do you train?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I try to get to the gym 4 times a week and also do a small amount of training at home, along with some kids footie/rugby/cricket training


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Try to run at least 3 times a week but have only ran once in the last 10 days or so.

I row pretty much every day now that I have my own rowing machine.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Last couple of months i've been treating it like a job, i go every week day evening and have the weekend off.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

It depends on my level of fitness.

At the peak of my game I like to go out for at least 4 1 hour cycle rides per week.

At the moment, with darkness coming before 5pm I down to very little per week and I really miss it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

used to do 4 times a week.but doc says no can do for a couple of years on weights.just take dog for walks now.but ive proper lost all my strenght and size


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I try and do at least a 100 (Ideally 150) miles a week on the bike but the dark nights and weather is making it very hard to achieve - roll on Spring ! In summer I get to ride at least 6 times a week, at the moment it seems to be weekends only


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I tend to train 3-5 times per week but currently sitting professional exams - 2 weeks today i'll have completed the first and be worrying over the second on thursday. Needless to say with work and study my training is almost none existant at the moment.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

All my fitness work is based around football tbh, during pre season we train 3 nights a week and 4 hours on sat in between a couple of us go to the gym for weights etc so pretty much every night is training of some sort very punishing.

Into the season we step it down to a couple nights a week training plus a sat match, once have to stop playing i imagine it will need good self motovation to keep fitness levels high.

Gav


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i do right arm curls almost every night with weights that start out light then get lighter.When they get too light i just replace them for another :thumb::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

absolutley none whatsoever.

probably explains why my 6 pack is reffered to as a keg.......


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Usually 6 times, but sometimes only 5. I take my training quite seriously and whilst some find it odd I hate not to train. I also change my program every 8 weeks or so as I find helps bring change and keep me interested :thumb:


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I do some weight training twice a week i have 2 football matches a week but no training, I really need to find places to train, now im at university i dont know where to go to have a kick about or to train with a team


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

depends really whats down on my schedule, most days its twice a day (i have one rest day a week) and in total (unless its a recovery week) i'm looking at no less than 11 hours a week


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I play badminton/go for a run on a Monday.
TKD and rugby training on a Tuesday.
Badminton/run on a Wednesday.
Play rugby on a Saturday.
Coach rugby on a Sunday/go for a run.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i train twice a day usually - 5km before breakfast, then about an hour in the gym after work

i usually run betweem 3 to 5 times a week and try to train in the gym 5 times a week, although this last week has been a bit crap due to work, so tonight was the first gym session in a week. Been running tho. Great thing about morning run is that nothing disrupts it.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Usually 6 times, but sometimes only 5. I take my training quite seriously and whilst some find it odd I hate not to train. I also change my program every 8 weeks or so as I find helps bring change and keep me interested :thumb:


me too
i really enjoy training, which i guess is lucky as some see it as a chore


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awwww bugger!! Another "fitness" thread. All they do is remind me that i am a lard ass and need to get to the gym!


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

4 times for me in winter 3 x BMF classes and one run on sunday I like to run off road and the route I take would be a bit dangerous in the pitch black so roll on the summers evenings when I hope to extend to 6 times a week.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

6-8 right now - swim, bike, run


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> Usually 6 times, but sometimes only 5. I take my training quite seriously and whilst some find it odd I hate not to train. I also change my program every 8 weeks or so as I find helps bring change and keep me interested :thumb:


Similar here, 4 sessions at the gym and one with the trainer and after cjrimbo adding boot camp to that.

I get my changed every 10 weeks and it really makes the difference.

Previous when I used to hit the gym hard I did the same routine for nearly a year (until I got bored and lazy) and had small gains, I've been going since April and made heaps more progress.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Military Fitness Monday nights - 1hr of military-style training with an army PTI, so lots of press-ups, sit-ups and running.

Tae Kwon Do Tuesday nights - 2 hour technical session

Tae Kwon Do Wednesday nights - 1 hour fitness and sparring

Tae Kwon Do Friday nights - 1hr 30 mins of fitness and sparring - again!

Not a lot at the weekends but occasionally get out for a run. Sometimes do another military fitness session during the week, but due to working longer hours I struggle unless I have a day off work.

Feel good for it though :thumb:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I rarely get the train, I prefer to drive tbh


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Leading up to my wedding, I trained 4 times per week. Lost 22k and loked ill, so now it's down to 2 times per week, but I seem to have lost my Mojo a bit lately..


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Until my polishing antics put my back in a brace last week (SI joint...VERY painful) I was training 6 times a week. 

Two of these were weights - one upper body, one lower - and the rest were different types of cardio and a session of pilates.

I compete in mountain bike races so it's all about keeping fitness up, whole body strength up and weight down.

But now, I have to wait - even the thought of exercise makes my eyes water at the moment! 

Cheers


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

5 weight training sessions a week before work and I cycle a few miles a day. I try and run a couple of times a week as well but this is work dependant.


----------

